# Main > General Discussion >  Star Map in Photoshop Tut?

## HeadClot

Ok,

I am looking for a Tutorial on how to make Star/Galaxy Maps in Photo-shop CS5. 

Primarily 

ones that look like this

HomeWorld Star Map

Star Trek Galaxy Map 

If some one could point me in the Right direction it would save me allot of Time going in the Wrong Direction...

Thanks,

Ben

----------


## professorthunder

I think that would work better with Inkscape or Illustrator.  You could do it in Photoshop with some layer-styles though.  A tip on the regions: for each region, create a layer as a colored mass on that layer  (1 layer for each region).  Then set the layer transparency to something like 70% and add in a "stroke" layer style a few pixels wide of the same or a complementary color.

----------


## HeadClot

> I think that would work better with Inkscape or Illustrator.  You could do it in Photoshop with some layer-styles though.  A tip on the regions: for each region, create a layer as a colored mass on that layer  (1 layer for each region).  Then set the layer transparency to something like 70% and add in a "stroke" layer style a few pixels wide of the same or a complementary color.


Hey Thanks,

You Helped me out Allot just by saying those few things  :Smile:

----------


## professorthunder

Hey, great! Let us see how it turns out!

----------

